

"Ruby Best Practices" Collaborative Blog - sandal
http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/

======
tptacek
Maybe we should wait until they have something genuinely interesting to write
about, and _then_ link to it.

~~~
sandal
Fair enough. Though I have already benefited tremendously from new reader
feedback, everything from fixing RSS feed validation to proofreading.

I think two articles up so far are genuinely interesting though, FWIW.

~~~
tptacek
Then link to them. It's Hacker News, not Hacker Blog Promotion.

~~~
sandal
I thought announcements might be news-worthy, especially when the tech under
the hood is all hackable. I actually did check the guidelines before posting,
but I should lurk moar, perhaps.

~~~
tptacek
Maybe what you want to do is write a blog post introducing the blog, providing
context as to why the blog authors are notable and what some upcoming stories
are, and then link to that, instead of just the blog front page.

~~~
sandal
That already exists, and maybe I should have linked it instead, you're right.
But I imagine one post is enough for today :)

Here it is for those interested, though:
<http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/welcome.html>

------
sandal
Just announced today. Will feature posts from James Britt, Gregory Brown, Kirk
Haines, Robert Klemme, Jeremy McAnally, Sean O’Halpin, Magnus Holm and Lakshan
Perera. Focus is on showing how to write better Ruby code through practical
examples.

------
LBRapid
Still a good link to put in my delicious. Next time I find it they'll
(hopefully) have lots of great content.

